# Group History



## bobf (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the invite.
I was on a previous Yahoo Packgoat forum during the first half of the last decade but went inactive. I recognize a lot of the same names on this one so I assume there was an organizational restructuring and this forum picked up the reins in 2008. Can you fill me in?

Bobf
Pepperell, MA


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

bobf said:


> I was on a previous Yahoo Packgoat forum during the first half of the last decade but went inactive. I recognize a lot of the same names on this one so I assume there was an organizational restructuring and this forum picked up the reins in 2008. Can you fill me in?
> 
> Bobf
> Pepperell, MA


Welcome Bob. That is an interesting question, and brings up some other questions new members might have so I'll delve into it a little deeper than you may have planned to cover with your original question. There have been several email listserves for goat packers. The first one started in the mid 90's and was hosted through the University of Connecticut by Clinton Morse around 1993. We joined it shortly after it started and I believe it had 8-12 people on it at that time. Clinton eventually moved it to another list serve at another university and then got out of it all together at which time it was taken over by another member and moved to yahoo. I don't remember the name of the guy who was the moderator right this second (feel free to chime in here Carolyn) but after his wife unexpectedly died he wanted to do other things and turned it over to Steve Semasko who still moderates it with a sizable membership to this day.

This is the first "forum" for pack goats and started in December of 2008. The reason was that it is much easier to have information in a search able format with a forum versus an email list serve. Also pictures and videos can be added, which is a priceless addition when trying to convey information.

Many of the old timers are still around and on this forum giving tips, advice and answering questions. Goatpacking is still growing by leaps and bounds and with new folks coming on board every day it is nice to have someplace to browse for information and learn from others instead of floundering around making the same mistakes.

I hope you'll come regularly and contribute some of your knowledge!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Bob, 
Welcome. You live VERY close to me. I would say with in an hours drive (thats close considering what a small community goat packers are). This is very exciting! Do you currently have a working herd? 
:!:


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

That was Ken Brayton and there was a TIm something from Langston right before him.
You may have been on Packgoats rather than Packgoat which went dormant about then. Donna Geiser owned it.


----------



## bobf (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks all for the historical perspective -
Coincidentally, I was living in Connecticut in the 90's when Clinton Morse must have been packing, but the only goats I ever saw there were on the dinner table.
My interest in goats started in '97 during a 50th birthday present to myself when I hiked the Colorado Trail (i.e., AFTER I finished the wife's new kitchen). I was on my 3rd day and just leaving treeline along with what little oxygen must have been staying behind. I was resting on the last downed log marveling at how fast my heart could beat without seizing when I started hearing bells. Psychologically, I had mixed feelings about that but was relieved and amazed when 4 ladies wearing day packs exited treeline behind me and were followed shortly after by 4 belled, untethered goats wearing packs like mine! I instantly fell in love with the critters who reminded me of naughty, but spirited labrador retrievers - the ladies by comparison are indistinct in memory.
Long story short, I vowed to dedicate my retirement in CO to the Colorado Trail Foundation and to the perpetuation of goat packing (I like wine with my freeze dried meal). Alas, my company that would make that possible ended up like may in 2008 and my retirement has been delayed.
Starting a herd w/o the unstinting help and advice from dedicated folks such as yourselves would daunt many and dismay the goats. I'm glad to have found you to give new life to my dream.

Bob & Dana


----------

